# Tim Tebow Hurt???



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like he is definatly out for the game. Hope the kid is really o.k.


----------



## tylerhortman (Sep 26, 2009)

looks like he got knocked out.. hope he is ok


----------



## WPTC (Sep 26, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Looks like he is definatly out for the game. Hope the kid is really o.k.



Yeah, he's still wondering what State he's in.....

That dude nailed him.


----------



## radams1228 (Sep 26, 2009)

That was a vicious knock out. and I mean OUT!!  I hope his neck is OK.


----------



## quackwacker (Sep 26, 2009)

why would you still be playing him in this game.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 26, 2009)

yea the knee to the back of the head was bad .....hope he is ok


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2009)

Man I seen the play. Looked nasty. Hope is OK too!!! Dont wish that on anybody even though he is a Gator.


----------



## tylerhortman (Sep 26, 2009)

yeah,heck of a hit and it was clean. seems the knee to the back of the head was what did it.

anyone else get the feeling that uf will ALWAYS run it up if given the chance? i guess it isnt running it up if they cant really stop you though...


----------



## bullgator (Sep 26, 2009)

I think he was out from his own tackles knee. Whiplash. It doesn't look like he's real aware of things right now, possible concussion?.


----------



## jamrens (Sep 26, 2009)

Another reason he should have went pro... On a side note Florida has a second string QB... who would have thought they did..


WHit


----------



## tylerhortman (Sep 26, 2009)

bullgator said:


> I think he was out from his own tackles knee. Whiplash. It doesn't look like he's real aware of things right now, possible concussion?.



yeah thats what im thinking


----------



## nickel back (Sep 26, 2009)

tylerhortman said:


> yeah,heck of a hit and it was clean. seems the knee to the back of the head was what did it.
> 
> anyone else get the feeling that uf will ALWAYS run it up if given the chance? i guess it isnt running it up if they cant really stop you though...




why not,they are there to win......and the best way to win is score as many points as you can to assure the victory


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 26, 2009)

jamrens said:


> Another reason he should have went pro... On a side note Florida has a second string QB... who would have thought they did..
> 
> 
> WHit



LOL. Are you serious...  He out of the game.  Not for good...

Geez..  That was a big hit to the back of the head.  He is definately in a different world.  Not coming back in is a good decision


----------



## tylerhortman (Sep 26, 2009)

nickel back said:


> why not,they are there to win......and the best way to win is score as many points as you can to assure the victory



winning a game and embarassing your opponent on purpose are two different things, no?


----------



## quackwacker (Sep 26, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> its a 31-7 game against an SEC opponent....



just say you wish they had taken him out of the game after the first half.......................Its ok...................


----------



## proside (Sep 26, 2009)

bullgator said:


> I think he was out from his own tackles knee. Whiplash. It doesn't look like he's real aware of things right now, possible concussion?.





tylerhortman said:


> yeah thats what im thinking



He is ok

Trust me Im a Doctor


----------



## tylerhortman (Sep 26, 2009)

proside said:


> He is ok
> 
> Trust me Im a Doctor



stay at a holiday inn express last night?


----------



## bullgator (Sep 26, 2009)

tylerhortman said:


> anyone else get the feeling that uf will ALWAYS run it up if given the chance? i guess it isnt running it up if they cant really stop you though...



Don't you know, we get flamed if win by ONLY 10 points .


----------



## proside (Sep 26, 2009)

tylerhortman said:


> stay at a holiday inn express last night?



heck no!

The deer camp!!


----------



## tylerhortman (Sep 26, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Don't you know, we get flamed if win by ONLY 10 points .




never said that and also said yall dont always run it up, hince the last part of my statement haha


----------



## cameron927 (Sep 26, 2009)

i hope he is hurt.  not seriously hurt but just till after georgia game


----------



## tylerhortman (Sep 26, 2009)

proside said:


> heck no!
> 
> The deer camp!!



even better


----------



## quackwacker (Sep 26, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> reports are that he is fine...re. team doctors.



did he text you?


----------



## Will-dawg (Sep 26, 2009)

I think he has amnesia(sp?) or lost his hearing 'cause he keeps saying "what's that".


----------



## tylerhortman (Sep 26, 2009)

cameron927 said:


> i hope he is hurt.  not seriously hurt but just till after georgia game



wow.. seriously man?


----------



## proside (Sep 26, 2009)

cameron927 said:


> i hope he is hurt.  not seriously hurt but just till after georgia game



Heck man we could beat you guys with me at QB


Trust me I am Doctor!


----------



## cameron927 (Sep 26, 2009)

come on guys i wasnt being serious.   

well if yal could beat us with you at quaterback  "lets see it"


----------



## jwea89 (Sep 26, 2009)

atleast they aint gotta wonder if bein sick will slow him down now. he bout died


----------



## bullgator (Sep 26, 2009)

proside said:


> Heck man we could beat you guys with me at QB
> 
> 
> Trust me I am Doctor!



Gene Simmons is that you?


----------



## proside (Sep 26, 2009)

cameron927 said:


> come on guys i wasnt being serious.
> 
> well if yal could beat us with you at quaterback  "lets see it"



I drink double shots of crown royal throw TD passes and go to the Jville beach @ halftime!

Come back just to be named player of the game


----------



## tylerhortman (Sep 26, 2009)

proside said:


> I drink double shots of crown royal throw TD passes and go to the Jville beach @ halftime!
> 
> Come back just to be named player of the game


----------



## proside (Sep 26, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Gene Simmons is that you?



I wanna rock n roll all night!!


----------



## tylerhortman (Sep 26, 2009)

proside said:


> I wanna rock n roll all night!!





and party every day!


----------



## cameron927 (Sep 26, 2009)

lol sounds good  . If you can do that you can beat us.


----------



## proside (Sep 26, 2009)

tylerhortman said:


> and party every day!



People shout it hey people shout it!


----------



## tylerhortman (Sep 26, 2009)

proside said:


> People shout it hey people shout it!


----------



## proside (Sep 26, 2009)

On a serious note, he may be hurt pretty bad. He looked scared and confused on the sidelines. They just took him off in an ambulance.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 26, 2009)

The open date couldn't have come at a better time.


----------



## cameron927 (Sep 26, 2009)

wel now i feel bad.   i aint even watchin the game


----------



## Howard Roark (Sep 26, 2009)

Throwing up indicates he has suffered a concussion.  

Hope he is ok.

Go dawgs.


----------



## radams1228 (Sep 26, 2009)

proside said:


> On a serious note, he may be hurt pretty bad. He looked scared and confused on the sidelines. They just took him off in an ambulance.



That's what had me concerned. The "cobwebs" just didn't seem to be clearing up.


----------



## tylerhortman (Sep 26, 2009)

cameron927 said:


> wel now i feel bad.   i aint even watchin the game



no worries man


----------



## tylerhortman (Sep 26, 2009)

hope he pulls through... im a bama fan but i have a lot of respect for tebow, classy guy.


----------



## whitetail3 (Sep 26, 2009)

couldnt ask for a better guy to be your team mate.  i think he is an amazing player on top of that  but i am going to say that im glad he got nailed because it is few and far between.


----------



## tylerhortman (Sep 26, 2009)

it was a heck of a hit, the hit itself was just a clean sack, its jsut his head hitting his teammate that hurt him


----------



## bullgator (Sep 26, 2009)

Howard Roark said:


> Throwing up indicates he has suffered a concussion.
> 
> Hope he is ok.
> 
> Go dawgs.



Yea, that's what I was thinking. On the other hand, several of them have the flu and were tossin chow before the game.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 26, 2009)

They took him away in a Ambulance.  I hope hes fine but get ready for a week full of "Tebow updates" on every channel and every website...  It will be worse than the Bradford injury..

Hope his OK..


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 26, 2009)

Big hit to the back of the head. Hope the kid is not seriously injured. Most definitely a good concussion. He was for sure out of it. His body locked up after the hit, so the lights were out for a split second or two. Taking him to the hospital is just precautionary after a concussion. And I'm sure being dehydrated with the flu didn't help matters at all. Best of luck to the kid and I'm sure he will be back at 100% before the LSU game. The off week comes at a great time for UF


----------



## steve woodall (Sep 26, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Big hit to the back of the head. Hope the kid is not seriously injured. Most definitely a good concussion. He was for sure out of it. His body locked up after the hit, so the lights were out for a split second or two. Taking him to the hospital is just precautionary after a concussion. And I'm sure being dehydrated with the flu didn't help matters at all. Best of luck to the kid and I'm sure he will be back at 100% before the LSU game. The off week comes at a great time for UF



Yep, ESPN just confirmed it. Concussion. He has to spend the night in the hospital.


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 27, 2009)

he got the  you know what knocked outta him....what a lethal hit...loved it


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 27, 2009)

i bet T calls the kid who hit him and tells him good hit- he probably is worried the kid feels bad about it...the kid wanted to play for the cocks and ended up at Kentucky.


----------



## lil_man (Sep 27, 2009)

Tebow will be fine. I hope.  The team has two weeks to get over the flu and get ready for LSU.   On the other hand, if for some reason Mr. Tebow can not play,  Brantley is a very above average college QB, and will do just fine.   But, the trip to LSU will test him.


----------



## proside (Sep 27, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> he got the  you know what knocked outta him....what a lethal hit...loved it



You know what I love?

He is going to come back and beat the younknow what out of any team that you like!

Only loosers would root for someone to get hurt and be glad about it!

BTW I could strike you out throwing left handed and I am a right handed thrower!

Peace out Looser!


----------



## whitetail3 (Sep 27, 2009)

i also loved the hit this is why everybody watches football right there.


----------



## kevina (Sep 27, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> he got the  you know what knocked outta him....what a lethal hit...loved it



 Thats about the only appropriate response to a post like this one. Just typical lunacy.


----------



## kevina (Sep 27, 2009)

proside said:


> You know what I love?
> 
> He is going to come back and beat the younknow what out of any team that you like!
> 
> ...



Proside as you know I usually do not agree with your posts and rants on here, but you nailed it with this one. With that post from frog gigger, I would have to agree. DEFINITELY A LOSER!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't like to see anyone get hurt. He may have only had a concussion, but that was a dangerous blow to the back of the head and could have been a LOT worse.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 27, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I don't like to see anyone get hurt. He may have only had a concussion, but that was a dangerous blow to the back of the head and could have been a LOT worse.



Your right. Hopefully a concussion is the extent of his injuries and nothing more. That said, I believe concussions can vary in degree and even be more serious than most of us usually consider. We still don't know if there was any neck or disc injury.


----------



## sleeze (Sep 27, 2009)

UPDATE ON TIM.

GAINESVILLE, Fla. -- Florida Gators quarterback Tim Tebow was released from a Lexington, Ky., hospital Sunday morning, about 12 hours after taking a hard hit to the head against Kentucky.

Tim Tebow
Tebow

Coach Urban Meyer said Sunday that Tebow sustained a concussion when he was sacked by defensive end Taylor Wyndham in the third quarter Saturday night in a 41-7 win. Tebow's head struck teammate Marcus Gilbert's leg, violently bending his neck forward.

"Tim is doing fine this morning," Meyer said in a statement. "His CT scans came back and indicated that Tim suffered a concussion. Our medical and athletic training staff will continue to monitor him to determine how much rest and recovery he needs. We will have additional information and updates this week."

Tebow was coherent and joking with hospital visitors earlier Sunday morning.

Tebow, Meyer and several members of the team's medical staff were expected to return home with the 2007 Heisman Trophy winner later Sunday.


----------



## tcward (Sep 27, 2009)

My question is why did Meyer still have him in the game at this point because he already had the flu?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Your right. Hopefully a concussion is the extent of his injuries and nothing more. That said, I believe concussions can vary in degree and even be more serious than most of us usually consider. We still don't know if there was any neck or disc injury.



Hoping for a speedy recovery to a great player. 
A concussion bad enough to knock you out can take a long time to recover from both physically and mentally.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 27, 2009)

Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## chadair (Sep 27, 2009)

tcward said:


> My question is why did Meyer still have him in the game at this point because he already had the flu?



You will have to call Meyer to get the answer.
 I for 1 will not question anything Meyer does. His record speaks for itself


----------



## sleeze (Sep 27, 2009)

tcward said:


> My question is why did Meyer still have him in the game at this point because he already had the flu?



31-7 with much of the 3rd and all of the fourth the game was not in hand.  A INT returned for a TD, A fumble recovery here, a long pass here and there. If you have watched Football over the years then you know crazy things DO happen.

Unlikely yeah, impossible NO.

If the score would have been 40-7 then , tim wouldn't have been out there.

Gator fans know that 4TD's can be scored in one Quarter. choke at doke


----------



## bullgator (Sep 27, 2009)

Meyer also said that he was close to taking him out when it happened. This was proably his last drive. 
To make it to the NC game you have to be one of the top two teams at the end and once again it's about style points (margin of victory). If UF wins games by smaller MOV then the talk is about them not looking worthy of their ranking.  The game last week is a prime example. I wish it weren't, but it is.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Sep 27, 2009)

Between respiratory infection/flu and running the ball 20+ times for over 100 yds and then a shot like that to the back of the head I think anyone would be throwing chow.......The man is truely remarkable and I have never seen a stronger desire to win in a player ever...He is all about his team and will play as long as he can move.... Amazing competitor.... From the looks of the fans last night you would have thought the pres had been shot on both sides...America loves this kid.....


----------



## Wounded Knee (Sep 27, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Meyer also said that he was close to taking him out when it happened. This was proably his last drive.
> To make it to the NC game you have to be one of the top two teams at the end and once again it's about style points (margin of victory). If UF wins games by smaller MOV then the talk is about them not looking worthy of their ranking.  The game last week is a prime example. I wish it weren't, but it is.



Very true, and the #2 team had just blown some nobody out by 50 points. Timing is everything....


----------



## Wounded Knee (Sep 27, 2009)

sleeze said:


> 31-7 with much of the 3rd and all of the fourth the game was not in hand.  A INT returned for a TD, A fumble recovery here, a long pass here and there. If you have watched Football over the years then you know crazy things DO happen.
> 
> Unlikely yeah, impossible NO.
> 
> ...




I ain't buyin that one...That Kentucky team no where near the threat FSU was and Gator D much better than that day with that ridiculous prevent.Tebow was sick pre-game, although you couldn't tell it, and had built a comfortable lead. Brantley is not a shabby QB either,ranked #3 best in SEC as a back-up. Meyer needs to have more confidence in his defense....


----------



## Wounded Knee (Sep 27, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Meyer also said that he was close to taking him out when it happened. This was proably his last drive.
> To make it to the NC game you have to be one of the top two teams at the end and once again it's about style points (margin of victory). If UF wins games by smaller MOV then the talk is about them not looking worthy of their ranking.  The game last week is a prime example. I wish it weren't, but it is.



Had the refs not called back that run he made to the 5 yd line for that non-existent holding call on the tight end he would have already been out of the game......


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 27, 2009)

I can't understand anybody cheering about this young man being injured, I don't care what team you pull for. Tebow is a class act and a great represenative for his school. I hope he has a full and speedy recovery. Then I hope the Dawgs beat the dog snot out of ya'll in Jax.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Sep 27, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> he got the  you know what knocked outta him....what a lethal hit...loved it



The hit was nothing he hasn't jumped up from 100 times over...... the knee is what got him...You woulda never even stood up......


----------



## dirtroad (Sep 27, 2009)

Hope Tebow is O.K.,don't want to see ANYONE get injured.ITS JUST A GAME.

Go  Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Wounded Knee (Sep 27, 2009)

tell sackett said:


> I can't understand anybody cheering about this young man being injured, I don't care what team you pull for. Tebow is a class act and a great represenative for his school. I hope he has a full and speedy recovery. Then I hope the Dawgs beat the dog snot out of ya'll in Jax.



Dawg fans have gone from predicting to hoping that will happen now..... See you in Jax....Partytime on the river!!!!!!


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 27, 2009)

Wounded Knee said:


> Dawg fans have gone from predicting to hoping that will happen now..... See you in Jax....Partytime on the river!!!!!!


You're not gonna hear me predict it, but I can sure pull for it. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 27, 2009)

let me clarify for all you haters, i would never wish anybody to get hurt. im a former athlete who has missed an entire year recovering from a surgery so i know what its like, i would never wish that on anybody. i was simply saying i loved the big hit...just like the collision Tebow and Berry had last week. I loved it too. SOrry for the confusion


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 27, 2009)

proside said:


> You know what I love?
> 
> He is going to come back and beat the younknow what out of any team that you like!
> 
> ...



your probably right. im sure you are incredible


----------



## kevina (Sep 27, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> let me clarify for all you haters, i would never wish anybody to get hurt. im a former athlete who has missed an entire year recovering from a surgery so i know what its like, i would never wish that on anybody. i was simply saying i loved the big hit...just like the collision Tebow and Berry had last week. I loved it too. SOrry for the confusion



I am a HATER when it comes to someone celebrating a possible serious injury. Since you clarified your previous post, I will retract my LOSER comment. I want a chance at the Gators as much as anyone on here, but I want my chance at them when they have their QB.

RTR!


----------



## Fletch_W (Sep 27, 2009)

The hogwash about running up the score is ridiculous. It's one thing if you are ranked #10 and you have to claw your way into the NC, but when you are ranked #1, and you are the defending NC, with most of your starters returning, all you have to do is win by 3 scores. Being up by 31 points in the 3rd quarter and still having Timmah in the game, and still going for 4th down conversions, that's just zero class. And I don't wish harm on anyone, I hope Tebow is going to be ok, not because I like him, or Florida, but I think the millions he will make in the NFL will do alot of good, not just rims and jewelry and trophy wives, but if he suffers some permanent damage that makes him worthless in the NFL, and he ends up selling insurance along with all of Bama's former QB's, then it would be poetic justice. The guy already has a heisman and a NC, what is he trying to prove? Is he just going for self-aggrandizement? OK, so he wanted to finish his college degree? Then why is he still in the game in the 3rd quarter, up by 31 points, and still going for 4th down conversions, and not just going for the 4th down, but even calling a TO and such... the whole program is totally devoid of class. Spurrier started that tradition, so I place some blame on him as well. There's nothing wrong with winning, but the way Florida plays, it certainly would be poetic justice for Tebow to be out for the season.


----------



## Fletch_W (Sep 27, 2009)

By the way, that was an EXCELLENT hit by the no-name 2nd tier player for Kentucky, good for him. He got to knock the crap out of Superman. Those guys practice every bit as much and work every bit as hard, and never get their name called on the TV. They work for that hit, against that QB, their whole lives. Good for him to get that hit on the Heisman #1 team Superman. I wish I could personally slap his butt.


----------



## tcward (Sep 27, 2009)

sleeze said:


> 31-7 with much of the 3rd and all of the fourth the game was not in hand.  A INT returned for a TD, A fumble recovery here, a long pass here and there. If you have watched Football over the years then you know crazy things DO happen.
> 
> Unlikely yeah, impossible NO.
> 
> ...



Come on now, they were playing Kaintucky!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fletch_W (Sep 27, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Meyer also said that he was close to taking him out when it happened. This was proably his last drive.
> To make it to the NC game you have to be one of the top two teams at the end and once again it's about style points (margin of victory). If UF wins games by smaller MOV then the talk is about them not looking worthy of their ranking.  The game last week is a prime example. I wish it weren't, but it is.



Apparently you can't even use initials for cuss words. FAIL . What I meant to say is the two letter initial for something that comes out of a bull after it eats. 

If  Florida takes their starters out in the 4th quarter of every game and gives up another 10 points, and still wins by 3 scores, there isn't a sane poll voter out there that is going to penalize them for that. And the BCS formula has a law of diminishing returns that takes style points out of the equation. Your statement predicts that if Florida only wins by 3 scores per game for the rest of the season, wins the SEC, somehow they won't get to play in the NC? That's ridiculous.


----------



## chadair (Sep 27, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> If  Florida takes their starters out in the 4th quarter of every game and gives up another 10 points, and still wins by 3 scores, there isn't a sane poll voter out there that is going to penalize them for that. And the BCS formula has a law of diminishing returns that takes style points out of the equation. Your statement predicts that if Florida only wins by 3 scores per game for the rest of the season, wins the SEC, somehow they won't get to play in the NC? That's ridiculous.




your assumption can be a little off. the problems with the polls, is a LOT of polsters do not watch every game, they open the paper on sunday and look at scores.

Florida returned all 11 starters on defense, and returned the best player in college football history, and yet several folks on here, and some pollsters belive that UF is not the best team in all the land. all because they didn't blow out 10rc


----------



## sleeze (Sep 27, 2009)

tcward said:


> Come on now, they were playing Kaintucky!!!!!!!!



Yeah, i know right.  

Like i said weirder things have happened.

Kantucky is a Average(middle of the Pack) SEC team.  Which in my eyes, makes them capable. They beat LSU in there championship year.

Been to a bowl game 3 of the last 4 years with wins over Clemson, FSU, and East Carolina.

Teams come back from deficits ALL THE TIME.  Even the Kantucky's and UGA's of the world can do it.


----------



## sleeze (Sep 27, 2009)

Why isn't anybody complaining that Colt McCoy was still in the game with the score 50-7 against UTEP?


----------



## bullgator (Sep 27, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> Apparently you can't even use initials for cuss words. FAIL . What I meant to say is the two letter initial for something that comes out of a bull after it eats.
> 
> If  Florida takes their starters out in the 4th quarter of every game and gives up another 10 points, and still wins by 3 scores, there isn't a sane poll voter out there that is going to penalize them for that. And the BCS formula has a law of diminishing returns that takes style points out of the equation. Your statement predicts that if Florida only wins by 3 scores per game for the rest of the season, wins the SEC, somehow they won't get to play in the NC? That's ridiculous.



It was the 3rd quarter, not the 4th, and UF was up by 24. You don't think teams can come back from 24 down with over a quarter left?. Meyer said this was going to be Tebows last drive anyway. Here's the issue, you win by 10 and people question your ranking......you keep starters in for the 3rd quarter and people question your class  .  I'm guessing you've also questioned the well paid staffs at Ohio State, Rutgers, Oregon, Texas (64-7), Boise State, Texas A&M, and Nebraska (55-0) for their 30+ pt. wins.


----------



## Fletch_W (Sep 27, 2009)

Meyer only said he was _thinking_ about taking him out of the game. I assure you Meyer would have kept him in the whole time. Tebow had swine flu, got up by 24 points, take the boy out. You can keep most of your awesome defense in, rotate them in and out with some kids that still need experience (for next year!), it's not like KY was going to suddenly run away with it. Tebow could always come back in. 

Winning by 2 scores in the 3rd is not the time to take starters out. Winning by 4 scores in the 3rd is a time to take starters out, especially your star player who has swine flu, especially when you've got one of the best defenses in the nation, especially at home, against one of the worst teams in the country. 

And I'll say the same for Texas and all those other teams you name, I just don't because I don't watch them play or I'd say the same thing.


----------



## Fletch_W (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll add this:

I'm not expecting Meyer to sabotage the game and let the other team score 30 more points, or intentionally go 3 and out on each series, in the name of 'class', if the second string keeps scoring, good for them. 

If you still don't get it, you are a typical Gator fan and I'm not going to keep repeating what the rest of the country already knows as common sense, and have known since Pop Warner football when they were kids.


----------



## tcward (Sep 27, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Yeah, i know right.
> 
> Like i said weirder things have happened.
> 
> ...



UF wasn't gonna lose. Their second qb probably has more overall talent than most starting qb's in the country. Bottom line is, they couldn't run up the score last week, so let's do it this week!


----------



## tcward (Sep 27, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Why isn't anybody complaining that Colt McCoy was still in the game with the score 50-7 against UTEP?



As far as I know, Colt wasn't sick going into the game either.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 27, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> Meyer only said he was _thinking_ about taking him out of the game. I assure you Meyer would have kept him in the whole time. Tebow had swine flu, got up by 24 points, take the boy out. You can keep most of your awesome defense in, rotate them in and out with some kids that still need experience (for next year!), it's not like KY was going to suddenly run away with it. Tebow could always come back in.
> 
> Winning by 2 scores in the 3rd is not the time to take starters out. Winning by 4 scores in the 3rd is a time to take starters out, especially your star player who has swine flu, especially when you've got one of the best defenses in the nation, especially at home, against one of the worst teams in the country.
> 
> And I'll say the same for Texas and all those other teams you name, I just don't because I don't watch them play or I'd say the same thing.



Can you really assure us Meyer would have kept him in "the whole time"?.....how would know this?.

Swine flu?, this is the first time I've heard that diagnosis, I thought it was flu-like symptoms or just the flu. 

Assuming you did watch the game, there were plenty of hints and indicators that UF wasn't playing "at home". The stadium in no way would be confused with The Swamp. 

I wouldn't consider an undefeated Kentucky one of the worst teams in the country. UK was a bowl team last year or doesn't that matter?.

Anyway, any lottery predictions?


----------



## chadair (Sep 27, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> Meyer only said he was _thinking_ about taking him out of the game. I assure you Meyer would have kept him in the whole time.



How?


----------



## Wounded Knee (Sep 27, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Can you really assure us Meyer would have kept him in "the whole time"?.....how would know this?.
> 
> Swine flu?, this is the first time I've heard that diagnosis, I thought it was flu-like symptoms or just the flu.
> 
> ...




 I'm not even sure he watched the game.... Gators at home? Worst team in country, 3-0.......?


----------



## Wounded Knee (Sep 27, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> let me clarify for all you haters, i would never wish anybody to get hurt. im a former athlete who has missed an entire year recovering from a surgery so i know what its like, i would never wish that on anybody. i was simply saying i loved the big hit...just like the collision Tebow and Berry had last week. I loved it too. SOrry for the confusion




The big hit was just another sack, no big deal...
Had the knee not been there to knock Tebow out he would have jumped up and run over the same guy next play.....


----------



## Wounded Knee (Sep 27, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> By the way, that was an EXCELLENT hit by the no-name 2nd tier player for Kentucky, good for him. He got to knock the crap out of Superman. Those guys practice every bit as much and work every bit as hard, and never get their name called on the TV. They work for that hit, against that QB, their whole lives. Good for him to get that hit on the Heisman #1 team Superman. I wish I could personally slap his butt.



His claim to fame for life after college selling insurance.......


----------



## proside (Sep 28, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> let me clarify for all you haters, i would never wish anybody to get hurt. im a former athlete who has missed an entire year recovering from a surgery so i know what its like



What happened?

You stick yourself in the toe while frog gigging!


----------



## proside (Sep 28, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> 'Then why is he still in the game in the 3rd quarter, up by 31 points, and still going for 4th down conversions, and not just going for the 4th down, but even calling a TO and such... the whole program is totally devoid of class. Spurrier started that tradition, so I place some blame on him as well. There's nothing wrong with winning, but the way Florida , it certainly would be poetic justice for Tebow to be out for the season.



He is in the game because the coach sent him in!

Fla players dont have the luxury with taking their self out of the game like CMR gave Moreno!

If every hiesmen trophy candidate was taken out at half time they would never win the hiesmen!

Kicking UGA's butt was a great tradition started by spurrier!

Just like a UGA fan to wish injury on an opposing player.




Fletch_W said:


> I wish I could personally slap his butt.



Come on now Fletch

We all know you wish you could do more than that!



tcward said:


> Come on now, they were playing Kaintucky!!!!!!!!



How much did you guys beat them by last year?



Fletch_W said:


> If  Florida takes their starters out in the 4th quarter of every game



49-10 is killing ya!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 28, 2009)

That hit looked bad.  When I saw it, I thought that might be the end for him.  The way his neck snapped just looked awful.  I'm glad to hear that he's ok and hope he has a speedy recovery.  I don't like to see anybody get hurt.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 28, 2009)

Is he out next game?


----------



## bullgator (Sep 28, 2009)

SarahFair said:


> Is he out next game?



I don't know. In fact there really hasn't been much news since early Sunday when he was released from the hospital. The lack of an update really concerns me. I did hear from a friend that it was a level 3 concussion, and that isn't a quick recovery. I'm not sure where he heard it, possibly sports radio. 
If Tebow isn't ready for the LSU game then I would rather they not play him, win or lose,......for his sake!.


----------



## proside (Sep 28, 2009)

bullgator said:


> I don't know. In fact there really hasn't been much news since early Sunday when he was released from the hospital. The lack of an update really concerns me. I did hear from a friend that it was a level 3 concussion, and that isn't a quick recovery. I'm not sure where he heard it, possibly sports radio.
> If Tebow isn't ready for the LSU game then I would rather they not play him, win or lose,......for his sake!.



Out of a possible 3 on the scale of concussions, Tim has a 2.

Which is pretty serious'

Orlando sentinal says that the 1st thing he asked when he came to on the field was  "Did i hold onto the ball"

Crazy thing for me is, I am always screaming @ the TV while watching Fla play "Stop running Tebow so much we are going to kill him"

Then he gets hurt on a passing play!


----------



## duckbill (Sep 28, 2009)

SarahFair said:


> Is he out next game?



This afternoon I heard one of his doctors say he should be good to go for the LSU game.  He said 3 - 7 days should be sufficient time for a FULL recovery.  This was based on their findings to this point.


----------



## chadair (Sep 28, 2009)

duckbill said:


> This afternoon I heard one of his doctors say he should be good to go for the LSU game.  He said 3 - 7 days should be sufficient time for a FULL recovery.  This was based on their findings to this point.



I also seen where Urban is preparin as tho JB will be the starter.
But I personally don't see Tebow sittin out. I just hope the entire medical staff at UF as a say so in his condition


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 28, 2009)

That was a terrible hit, could have been much worse. First time I ever remember Tebow not getting up after a hit. When it happened,my little girl (8 years old) said," Daddy that's not very supportive of those other players, cheering & bumping belly's while Tebow's laying there hurt." I had to explain to her they were celebrating sacking him & didn't realize he was hurt when they were celebrating. Also that he was injured from a team mate.

Sounds like he'll be ok. I too hope they don't play him against LSU if he's not 100%. Tim Tebow is a fine young man, I've had the pleasure of meeting him. 

As for all you GATORHATERS, look at how well UF played w/4 starters sick. We're the National Champions & well deserved. Tim Tebow is without question the #1 Quarterback in College Football, & we're lucky to have him.
I heard all the garbage before about running up the score _or_ only winning by a few points.......... my inlaws are Georgia fans, plus my brother in law & my wife graduated from FSU. Although I have converted my brother in law into becoming a GATOR! GO GATORS!!


----------



## Fletch_W (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't recall anyone saying that Florida is overrated. I certainly haven't said that. I think Florida is the best team in the country. 

And according to ESPN online, Tebow and 7 other players traveled separately due to flu-like symptoms... 

And the same article quoted a doctor at UF that said 97% of all flu cases on the UF campus this year has been H1N1, so it's not with certainty I say Tebow had swine flu, but a pretty safe assumption, and even safer of an assumption that his coaches knew about it. 

I wonder if Timmah spread swine flu to the defensive player that knocked the phlegm out of his lungs on the way to the ground. 

When you are up 4 scores halfway through the 3rd, you don't need to have your sick players in the game, and you don't need to be going for 4th down conversions. And not 4th and inches, 4th and two. No class. None. Zero.


----------



## proside (Sep 28, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> I wonder if Timmah spread swine flu to the defensive player that knocked the phlegm out of his lungs on the way to the ground.
> 
> When you are up 4 scores halfway through the 3rd, you don't need to have your sick players in the game, and you don't need to be going for 4th down conversions. And not 4th and inches, 4th and two..no class none



Calling him Timmah make you feel manly?

Does it help you so you dont have to take your purple pills anymore?

Check out the hall of fame of both college and the nfl and you will find out that there are plenty of players in there that have had concussions!

I guess when H. Walker got hurt on the 1st play against N. Dame you disagreed wit V. Dooly playing him the remainder of the game!

You also dont need a head Coach  sending his entire team to the endzone to celebrate a touchdown in the 1st quarter!

Not only is that classless but against the rules!


----------



## sleeze (Sep 28, 2009)

Latest is Tebow is doing good.  They did a few test today and everything is so far so good.  Theyll do some more tests tomorrow.  Its a day to day thing right now.  He reported having a headache and some soreness but that is normal.  No neck or spine issues.

Rich Brooks called on the behalf of himself and the UK players and asked about Tebow.  Now that is first class people.


----------



## duckbill (Sep 28, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Rich Brooks called on the behalf of himself and the UK players and asked about Tebow.  Now that is first class people.



Very Cool


----------



## chadair (Sep 28, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> I wonder if Timmah spread swine flu to the defensive player that knocked the phlegm out of his lungs on the way to the ground.
> 
> When you are up 4 scores halfway through the 3rd, you don't need to have your sick players in the game, and you don't need to be going for 4th down conversions. And not 4th and inches, 4th and two. No class. None. Zero.



pot callin the kettle black ain't it


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Latest is Tebow is doing good.  They did a few test today and everything is so far so good.  Theyll do some more tests tomorrow.  Its a day to day thing right now.  He reported having a headache and some soreness but that is normal.  No neck or spine issues.
> 
> Rich Brooks called on the behalf of himself and the UK players and asked about Tebow.  Now that is first class people.



Glad to hear he is doing fine. Classy of Brooks.


----------



## Jhunt (Sep 28, 2009)

Good thing they have two weeks to rest him.   He'll be there for LSU and fired up.   I would like to see Brantley get some quality snaps in an important game like that.   He is the future.


----------



## Killa (Sep 28, 2009)

go dawgs hope he cant see 4 2 wks


----------



## larpyn (Sep 29, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Latest is Tebow is doing good. They did a few test today and everything is so far so good. Theyll do some more tests tomorrow. Its a day to day thing right now. He reported having a headache and some soreness but that is normal. No neck or spine issues.
> 
> Rich Brooks called on the behalf of himself and the UK players and asked about Tebow. Now that is first class people.


 
i also heard this morning that Taylor Wyndham was excited about the hit (who wouldn't be) , was quoted as saying that he felt sick when Tebow didn't get up.
i think tebow would be the first to tell him "great hit" 
it's called sportsmanship. sports has alot more of it than we all see on tv.
the players respect each other, even more when they make a great hit or receive one........ except warren sapp, but that is another story


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 29, 2009)

proside said:


> What happened?
> 
> You stick yourself in the toe while frog gigging!



Torn UCL = UCL reconstruction surgery a.k.a Tommy John Surgery. 1 year out of the game completely and 1 extra year to fully recovery. So 2 years basically.


----------



## proside (Sep 29, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> Torn UCL = UCL reconstruction surgery a.k.a Tommy John Surgery. 1 year out of the game completely and 1 extra year to fully recovery. So 2 years basically.



Sorry to hear that.

My uncle played for the Calgary expos but came home for his high school sweet heart.


He played Shortstop and had some serious potential!


----------



## bullgator (Sep 29, 2009)

When I read that Brooks made the call to check on Tebow I thought that was a class move. In all honesty I can't see any coach not making that call. We get on each other about class , but when it's something of this nature I really think every coach would follow up, especially within his conference.
That DE made a good and legal hit. Tebow getting kicked was just a freak accident and in no way should be pinned on Wyndham, nor should he feel bad about the sack.


----------



## Fletch_W (Sep 29, 2009)

proside said:


> Calling him Timmah make you feel manly?
> 
> No, just seems appropriate, it rolls off the tongue.
> 
> ...



Sigh.


----------



## sleeze (Sep 29, 2009)

Proside said:

You also dont need a head Coach sending his entire team to the endzone to celebrate a touchdown in the 1st quarter!

Fletch says and i quote:

Touche`. But allowing the celebration of a touchdown against a team that has whipped your but for over a decade is different than playing God with someone's career. If it turned out that Timmah's days of football were over, how would your tune change? 

Play God?  You are way off.
Look dude we can play the "if" game all day long. I know this was directed at Proside.  But if Tebow would have suffered a career ender i would not have blamed it on Meyer.  And thats the honest to god's truth from me.  I would just chalk it up as a freak accident.  This society of ours has to blame something on somebody.


----------



## proside (Sep 30, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> Sigh.



Originally Posted by proside  
Calling him Timmah make you feel manly?

No, just seems appropriate, it rolls off the tongue.

I bet it does!

Check out the hall of fame of both college and the nfl and you will find out that there are plenty of players in there that have had concussions!

What's your point?


My point is that you think it lessens Tebow as a player because he recieved a concussion!

I guess when H. Walker got hurt on the 1st play against N. Dame you disagreed wit V. Dooly playing him the remainder of the game!

That was a National Championship game, not a cupcake game against a 2nd tier team up by 4 scores in the second half.

1980 H. Walker played in all 4 Qtr's in the following wins
UGA 42 vs Texas A&M 0 UGA 34 vs Texas Horned Frogs 3
UGA 41 vs vanderbilt 0 UGA 27 vs Kentucky 0

You also dont need a head Coach sending his entire team to the endzone to celebrate a touchdown in the 1st quarter!

Touche`. But allowing the celebration of a touchdown against a team that has whipped your but for over a decade is different  God with someone's career. If it turned out that Timmah's days of football were over, how would your tune change? 

So us having a better program than yours gives your coach the right to be unclassy!


If he  was to never play again, I was privaleged to watch the 2 best College football players in my time in person.

Tim Tebow

Herschel Walker

See you Later Fletchwisheshewasagator!!!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 30, 2009)

This seems to be a topic of conversation all over the country about Tebow and should he have been out of the game. I don't blame CUM for keeping him in the game even though they were in control of the game and had a comfortable lead. I have seen one too many SEC battles turn real quickly and 28 point leads gone in a quarter. Also you have to remember that FL is off this week and the first unit needs the reps. It was a freak incident, but a freak incident could happen when you walk out your door this morning.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 30, 2009)

fairhope said:


> This seems to be a topic of conversation all over the country about Tebow and should he have been out of the game. I don't blame CUM for keeping him in the game even though they were in control of the game and had a comfortable lead. I have seen one too many SEC battles turn real quickly and 28 point leads gone in a quarter. Also you have to remember that FL is off this week and the first unit needs the reps. It was a freak incident, but a freak incident could happen when you walk out your door this morning.



Yessir, that about sums it up


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 30, 2009)

Sounds like Tebow will be ok.  That's good.  A lot of people think Meyer made a mistake by leaving him in.  I did too intially but there are two ways to look at it.  If Meyer leaves him in without incident, nobody bats an eye.  

Since he got hurt people are second guessing.  I don't like Urban Meyer at all.  I'm not bashing, I'm just being honest.  I don't like the way he acts and I got sick of hearing him whine about the end zone dance.  But I think he is a heck of a coach and I don't think he was "playing God." at all.

I just defended Urban Meyer.  I think I'm gonna be sick.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 1, 2009)

As a Gator fan I have mixed emotions on the necessity of Tebow being in that game at that point.My brother, another Gator fan, and I were discussing the fact he was still in on the phone prior to the hit. Tebow had just run the ball down to the 5 yd line only to have it called back on a bogus holding call. Kentucky was not moving the ball on our defense so I saw no sense of urgency on a comeback and Tebow was sick. I felt he had done enough and should have been pulled basically at halftime.Brantley is a quality back-up and not sick so he should have been given the ball sooner.When the hit took place my first emotion was Meyer, you screwed up.Didn't have to happen.My concern was his illness and quickly turned into much more serious. Although it was a freak accident had Tebow's career been ended Meyer would have had to take responsibility for not acting sooner. He had the opportunity and rolled the dice.I'm just glad Tim survived his poor judgement.


----------



## proside (Oct 1, 2009)

Wounded Knee said:


> As a Gator fan I have mixed emotions on the necessity of Tebow being in that game at that point.My brother, another Gator fan, and I were discussing the fact he was still in on the phone prior to the hit. Tebow had just run the ball down to the 5 yd line only to have it called back on a bogus holding call. Kentucky was not moving the ball on our defense so I saw no sense of urgency on a comeback and Tebow was sick. I felt he had done enough and should have been pulled basically at halftime.Brantley is a quality back-up and not sick so he should have been given the ball sooner.When the hit took place my first emotion was Meyer, you screwed up.Didn't have to happen.My concern was his illness and quickly turned into much more serious. Although it was a freak accident had Tebow's career been ended Meyer would have had to take responsibility for not acting sooner. He had the opportunity and rolled the dice.I'm just glad Tim survived his poor judgement.



I see your point and agree with you.

But with that said, the Coach and Tim both probably could have been thinking about stats for the Heisman race.

After all he had been pulled early in the 1st 2 games and the UT game was not a big stat game for him.

I personally would have pulled him but I am not the highest paid coach in the SEC and hind sight is 20-20.

I cringe when we run him so much, with the speed backs that we have, quick pitches, screens, and or just get them the ball in space would help our lack of down felid passing game. Demps, Rainey, Moody, and James is some serious speed and talent. Them guys  used right could and should take some of the load off of our QB.


----------



## proside (Oct 2, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> the quick pitches and screens have been terribly missed IMO.
> And MOODY has been a BEAST everytime he's touched the ball (cept the 1 fumble V. UT). He needs more touches. He is a high speed bowling ball that never goes down at the first hit. Give him more touches up the gut and then start the quick pitches to demps and you will have more of his 30+ yard runs that we've grown accustomed to seeing.
> 
> and IMO use arguably the BEST tight end in the conference more. take some shots down the middle with him. He is bigger than anyone that will cover him.
> ...



Get down with your bad self!

Where do I send the plane at to pick you up to take you to Gainsville!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2009)




----------

